# Root EI20 on Showcase?



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey ya'll, Have A showcase and was using EH09 rooted and works well but for kicks I went to Full version of EE25 then Kies upgrade to EI20. So now I'm back to stock and it seems more stable than I was and less force closes and auto-resets and every app I download now works. (not saying it was EH09 but may have been some of the kernel's I was trying but even going back to stock kernel things didn't clear up 100% without re-Odin back from the start.

*Anyway, I kind of like the little added things that are changed from EH09 to EI20...but its not rooted, Anyone do a Odin full rooted for EI20? It would be helpful!*

I saw a thread about Mesmerize root 2.3.5 with its downloads but in general I don't try things for other phones until those more experienced have confirmed they work.

Thanks everyone. I will keep searching to see if I find anything to post back with as well!

Great forum!

Thanks again!

RaisedinAL


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, Sorry to cause congestion but I found my answer, Root EI20 based on this Thread on XDA works http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19206457&postcount=47

Odin to CWM recovery then flashed included Zip and its done.

Hope this helps others!


----------



## OmarF82 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll try that later. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

